# Ärger mit Baustelle - Frage in die Runde...



## pyro (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte letzte Woche grossen Ärger mit einer Baustelle und ehe ich hier etwas unternehme wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen um weitere Meinungen zu hören bzw. zu klären ob ich hier überhaupt etwas machen kann.

Folgendes ist passiert:

Letzte Woche Dienstag werde ich frühmorgens mit Sturmklingeln aus dem Bett geholt. Vor der Tür ein Bauarbeiter der mich auffordert meinen auf der Strasse geparkten Transporter samt Anhänger wegzufahren.
Auf meine Frage warum und wieso kam dann die Antwort weil die Strasse aufgerissen wird um eine neu geplante Erdgasleitung zu verlegen... Schreck!!!

Es stellte sich heraus, das eine seit langem geplante Baustelle jetzt plötzlich beginnt - ohne Vorwarnung, ohne Information der Anwohner.

Mein Grundstück war innerhalb von 1 Stunde nach der ersten Information vom öffentlichen Strassenverkehr abgeschnitten. Ich habe eine Firma, bin hauptberuflich selbständig und genau an diesem Tag erwartete ich per Spedition eine Warenlieferung. Nachdem ich diese Info erhalten habe und meinen Transporter umgeparkt hatte informierte ich sofort die Spedition... war natürlich zu spät. Ware ist geladen, Fahrer schon auf dem Weg zu mir...

Ich musste die Anlieferung stornieren da ich aufgrund der Baustelle vorm Hof nicht erreichbar war. Die Anlieferung erfolgte jetzt Ende letzter Woche.

Nun bekomme ich die Rechnung... mit doppeltem Laden, doppelter Anlieferung, Lagerung usw. kostet mich die Sache jetzt 190 Euro netto = 226,10 Euro mehr. Das ist viel Geld und das will ich natürlich nicht so hinnehmen.

Die Spedition hat daran aber keine Schuld, die hatten ja wirklich den doppelten Aufwand. Ich sehe den Schuldigen bei der Baufirma, der Erdgasfirma oder der Gemeinde die mich nicht informiert hatten.


Deshalb die Frage in die Runde:

Gibt es bei normalen Baustellen (kein Notfall) die einen gewerblichen Anwohner komplett vom öffentlichen Strassennetz abschneiden nicht eine Informationspflicht??


Hätte ich von der Baustelle 4 Tage vorher gewusst, hätte ich der Spedition bescheid gegeben und es wären keine Zusatzkosten angefallen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2018)

HI,

normalerweise sind die Gemeinden bei länger dauernde Bauarbeiten mit Straßensperrungen verpflichtet darauf rechtzeitig  hinzuweisen - es müsen ja auch schon vor Beginn  der Arbeiten die Absicherungsmaßnahmen ect. getroffen werden

Hier bei mir in der Stadt wurden z.B die Sperrung der Weidenhäuser Brücke schon am Jahresanfang angekündigt, den Monat vorher laufend drauf hingewiesen und 1 Woche vorher schon sämtliche Hinweisschilder aufgestellt. (auch bei den anderen größeren Straßensanierungen/Kanalerneuerungen ect. werden im vorherein drauf hingewiesen was ab wann gemacht werden soll/muß)


----------



## pyro (16. Juli 2018)

Ach ja, die Baustelle vor meinem Hof war eine Eintagesbaustelle... Früh aufreissen und gegen 16 Uhr war das ganze wieder geschlossen. Dennoch hätte ich gegen 10 Uhr die Lieferung erwartet und habe nun die Rechnung hierliegen.


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2018)

Hast du eine Rechtschutzversicherung ?

Wenn ja gibt es dort eine gebührenfreie Rechtsberatung.

Und ja, es ist eine riesen Sauerei ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Lion (17. Juli 2018)

hallo pyro,
du hast vollkommen Recht und es ist eine Schweinerei, dass so etwas immer wieder passiert
aber für 190,-- Euro niemals den Rechtsweg vor Gericht suchen. Kostet am Ende, selbst wenn Du
gewinnst, viel Nerven und mindestens das 5fache, um dann 190,-- erstattet zu bekommen.
mein Vorschlag:
1)
spreche mit der zuständigen Person der Baufirma, zeige ihnen die Kostenrechnung und frage,
ob sie eine Möglichkeit sehen, die 190,-- E zu erstatten, die haben meistens eine Haftpflichtversicherung

2) mache das Gleiche wie in 1 mit der zuständigen Person auf deiner Gemeinde.

3) falls Du als Unternehmer ständig von diesem Lieferanten beliefert wirst, frage dem leitenden Chef oder
wenn Möglich den Innhaber der Firma, ob es wirklich sein muß, für dieses einmalige Problem, welches nicht deine Schuld war, sofort Zusatzkosten zu berechnen. Hier würde ich dann überlegen, ob ich nicht den Lieferanten ändern würde.

Falls Du diese Wege freundlich wählst, also nicht drohen, dann denke ich, dass man dir entgegenkommt.

Viel Erfolg und berichte uns, wie es gelaufen ist.
VG. Léon


----------



## troll20 (17. Juli 2018)

Ich als Händler sehe da kein Problem zumindest in irgend einer Form dir entgegen zu kommen .
Nur leider hast du nicht bei mir gekauft 
Normal sollte das bei jedem Händler funktionieren. 
Andererseits, wenn es was größeres gewesen ist wäre die Baufirma bestimmt auch bereit gewesen , dir deine Wäre per Radler oder ähnlichem in deine Einfahrt zu stellen. Der Zug ist leider schon weg und da jetzt nachträglich was zu versuchen wird glaube nicht ziehen. Gemeinde und Co. werden immer ausreden finden.....
Aber Versuch macht Kluch . Viel Glück.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (17. Juli 2018)

Wir hatten ein Jahr lang eine Baustelle wegen Sielbauarbeiten in der Straße. Wann immer unsere Einfahrt blockiert werden musste, hatten wir spätestens einen Tag vorher einen entsprechenden Zettel im Briefkasten und konnten reagieren. Unser Gartenhausbausatz wurde so umbestellt und bei einem Nachbarn angeliefert und wir haben das Material später in tragbaren Portionen zu uns geholt. Ich würde erwarten, dass es da eine Informationspflicht gibt – aber gesunder Menschenverstand ist bei solchen Angelegenheiten ja leider nicht immer das Mittel der Wahl … Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass das Ganze ohne die zusätzlichen Kosten für Dich ausgeht!


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2018)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Wann immer unsere Einfahrt blockiert werden musste, hatten wir spätestens einen Tag vorher einen entsprechenden Zettel im Briefkasten und konnten reagieren.


Nee,Pflicht gibt es keine...öffentliche Straße gehört der Gemeinde, somit kann die entscheiden ob aufgerissen wird oder nicht......wobei das Auto hättet du nur weg fahren müssen, wenn Parkverbot 48 Stunden zu vor aufgestellt, wenn nicht dann .... Seit wann Parkverbot? Wie dokumentiert das es da seid 48 Std steht....? Gefahr in Verzug...Platzt da die Leitung?
Wie neee.
Gut dann baut mal das Parkverbot auf und kommt wieder, wenn es gilt. Was ihr wollt aber unbedingt? Ich bekomme heute eine Lieferung um 13:00. Ist das und das. Bekommt Ihr das auf mein Grundstück oder nicht.
Wie nee, dann kommt wieder wenn das Parkverbot gilt. Ach schafft Ihr mit euerm Radlader...dann will ich mal nicht so sein und fahre das Auto weg.



Noch fragen?

PS: Wer in Springe einen Umweg fahren muss.....der das dann bitte per Unterhaltung


----------

